# Professional hair dressers in Javea area



## Dougy (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all. I am new to this great forum and also new to ES.

My wife is looking for professional hair dressers in Javea or other surrounding areas. She is looking for a saloon to colour her hair in blonde and to maintain it in good and healthy condition. 
Please if someone can recommend some decent place. 

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dougy said:


> Hi all. I am new to this great forum and also new to ES.
> 
> My wife is looking for professional hair dressers in Javea or other surrounding areas. She is looking for a saloon to colour her hair in blonde and to maintain it in good and healthy condition.
> Please if someone can recommend some decent place.
> ...


:welcome: - to the forum & to Jávea 


H2O, Loops, Charlie Group, all in the port all have good reputations - & there are many more in the pueblo & Arenal area - really your wife is spoilt for choice!! If there is any growth industry in Jávea it's hairdressers - I can't off the top of my head think of one with a bad reputation


----------



## Dougy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you very much. As you said, there are a lot of places in Javea and we have found a good one.

Thank you again for your help.


----------

